# Ideal - Shelby Auction Find. 1890's?



## hzqw2l (Sep 2, 2012)

Found this yesterday at a farm auction.  Frame has some wear through from wheel rub on the left side.  Oddball crank and bottom bracket.

Badge says Shelby Ideal Shelby Ohio No. 40

Anyone seen this brand?


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 3, 2012)

*oldest?*

Not me.. That is an oldest Shelby I've ever seen.. Nice find!


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 10, 2012)

*Shelby*



hzqw2l said:


> Found this yesterday at a farm auction.  Frame has some wear through from wheel rub on the left side.  Oddball crank and bottom bracket.
> 
> Badge says Shelby Ideal Shelby Ohio No. 40
> 
> ...




Cool old Shelby.  Will you be selling it?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Found this yesterday at a farm auction.  Frame has some wear through from wheel rub on the left side.  Oddball crank and bottom bracket.
> 
> Badge says Shelby Ideal Shelby Ohio No. 40
> 
> ...




manufactured between 1896-98


----------



## Waffenrad (May 31, 2014)

Hi John,

I am restoring a similar Shelby-Ideal to yours.  Shelby-Ideal was apparently an entirely separate company from the 20th-century Shelby, although it was likewise located in Shelby, OH. 

My bicycle is a 20"-wheel juvenile version, but most of the parts look identical to your Model No. 40.  Mine is mostly complete but has led a hard life.  Some of its parts are damaged or are incorrect substitutes.  In particular, its drive-side bottom bracket parts are wrong.  You mentioned the "odd ball" bottom bracket.  I'd be interested to see a photo of what the correct setup looked like.

Your original post is from a year and a half ago.  What are your plans, or what has become of your bike?  I am not a fan of parting bikes out, but if yours has already gone that direction I could use some of its remaining bits.  My bike needs bottom bracket parts, the correct block chain and chain adjusters, and a good seat post.

Thanks,
Paul


----------

